# 5/16" With Bulb Auger....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

On 5/16" cable it seems most everyone prefers the bulb auger over the open hook. My question is why do all of the online cable retailers only offer the open hook design ?The OEM bulb auger cables are very pricey


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't know, that's why I like to be able to change heads on cable. I have a K-50 with the drum attachment (5/16" cable I think- can't remember) and it has a little drop head hook on it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Don't know, that's why I like to be able to change heads on cable. I have a K-50 with the drum attachment (5/16" cable I think- can't remember) and it has a little drop head hook on it.




Yes, I also have a K-39 with 5/16" cable and a #8 bulb head that accepts several different cutters.


----------

